# Game #19: Warriors (9-9) @ Rockets (11-5)



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

@








*Golden State Warriors* (9-9) *@ **Houston Rockets* (11-5)
Toyota Center, Houston, TX​
Tuesday, December 5, 5:30 pm PST​























*Starting 5*
*Warriors*:







PG - Baron Davis







SG – Monta Ellis







C - Andris Biedrins







SF – Mickael Pietrus







PF – Troy Murphy​

*Rockets*:







PG – Rafer Alston







SG – Tracy McGrady







C – Yao Ming







SF – Shane Battier







PF – Chuck Hayes​
*Latest Results*
*Warriors*: loss @ San Antonio Spurs  110-115 (12/4)
*Rockets*:  win vs. Cleveland Cavaliers 81-63 (12/2)

Rockets thread

_vBookie_ says: not posted—still undergoing upgrades

*December 2006 predictions:*
18/20 say W's lose in San Antonio for this one (_90%_)

ronna_meade21 - L
theKidd-5 – L
dunbladekilla – L
jasonskills - L
mgb - L
Eternal - W
leidout - L
Steez - L
shookem - L
Pacers Fan - W
Free Arsenal - L
USSKittyHawk - L
ecap15 - L
ChosenFEW - L
blakejack - L
The_Sandstorm - L
cadarn - L
ss03 - L
Kapitalistsvin - L
ClippersRuleLA - L ​
*Notes: *
- Tracy McGrady, who suffered a mild concussion in the Rockets last game vs the Cavaliers, will suit up and play tonight.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Thanks to my awesomeness everything is up bruindre. 
My Houston game thread and vBookie event are up. 
Want to talk about the Rockets? come to my place.


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

Dean the Master said:


> Thanks to my awesomeness everything is up bruindre.
> My Houston game thread and vBookie event are up.
> Want to talk about the Rockets? come to my place.


Thanks for the update, DtM.

mod to mod....how do you do that thing w/ the vBookie on the game thread?


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

mod to mod, bruindre, you have to have vbookie power. If you have it, then it is basically the same way as setting up a poll.


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

this is soooooooo off topic, but...._how do you get vBookie power_?


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

hmm... how did you become a mod? Same way.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

:cheers: Can non-mods enter this conversation?? :biggrin: 

Keys to the game??

For Rockets: slow it all down!

For the Warriors: speed it on up!


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

HayesFan said:


> :cheers: Can non-mods enter this conversation?? :biggrin:
> 
> Keys to the game??
> 
> ...


:lol: Hell yeah....._entrez-vous_!


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

biedrens has a funny "dumb and dumber" bowl cut.. awesome!

and shane battier has an odd blop of hair really close to his forehead.


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

warriors really need to win this one...they probly went over everything they did wrong against the spurs and come out fireing tonight! i wouldnt be suprised if the warriors win this one.
Go Warriors!


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

if tmac starts at sg monta ellis is going to have a hard time....ellis is only 6 foot3ish and tmac is around 6 foot 8


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

ronna_meade21 said:


> if tmac starts at sg monta ellis is going to have a hard time....ellis is only 6 foot3ish and tmac is around 6 foot 8


Tmac should most definately start at SG.  Though we have no idea how well he is going to play due to his "run in" with Deke's elbow on Sat.

He should be fine, but ya never know which Mac is going to show up.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

HayesFan said:


> He should be fine, but ya never know which Mac is going to show up.




Oh to have an unbreakable Tmac(like the dude from unbreakable)(starring Willis & Jackson)(i think)

I cant remember Tmac being this injury ridden until he joined the Rockets


----------



## The_Sandstorm (Mar 5, 2003)

TMac had a back problem back on orlando as well...
and thank you afobisme...i've been waiting for someone to comment on biedrins' hair...straight up put a bowl over his head before the season pictures were taken...

onto the game: loss. i love to be optimistic about th ewarriors but watching the warriors this long has taught me one thing, when the warriors are in a slump they stay in the slump. perhaps a different attitude baron or the new coach can change that...but hey that's what you expect from youngins. and without jrich i don't really expect to pull a win out. i don't expect a san antonio showing tho, but still a loss. mcgrady SHOULD have a field day tonight, pietrus isn't defending as well as i'd want him to and that's who they would have put on mcgrady anyways. the really interesting match up i feel is how biedrins will stand up to the great wall. this is another biedrins test. he's been passing htem up so far but this is NBA center elite as far as it goes...

shane and mike dunleavy can be best friends again...share old duke stories about how they used to play for the yankees of college basketball only to end up in depts of NBAness at the time...at least shane has had his success sort of...memphis became really good, and now he's on houston. mike better be ready to stay with the warriors and contribute to what i hope to be a playoff bound and future contender team.


----------



## The_Sandstorm (Mar 5, 2003)

if you guys are watching right now...who the hell is screaming "WAY OFF" everytime a warrior takes a shot??? it's really annoying...


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

Guys what happen with Nellie?

What's up with Roberson starting and not JRich and Murphy?

I haven't been following the Warriors that close. But, I thought their best 5 is:
Davis
Richardson/Ellis
Pietrus/Richardson
Murphy
Biedrins

I know Ellis has been really good. But, I just don't understand why Richardson and Murphy have been so up and down this year?


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

richardson is coming off of an injury. Murphy is a *****.

i still think we can win this one. If there's any coach in the league that will let a team come back it's JVG.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Good game so far


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I dont know what to say.........


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Good game so far


i hate you lol

But I love Yao so I can't be too angry at him doing well.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Yeah, Yao is just tearing it up tonight. Hopefully he can get 40. Thats always nice


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Man now I can see why you guys want Foyle out of there...


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

yeah we got rid of damp towel and repalced him with another loser.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

what's happened to Troy? He used to be a double-double player and now I don't know what he is...

Anyway I think you guys should hire a defensive-minded assistant to help Nellie out. There's no doubt this team can play better defense.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Sorry, but a picture says a thousand words:


----------



## Yoyo (Oct 16, 2005)

I don't know what our team has been up to lately. But seeing as it's still early on in the season and we have been very inconsistent, let's stick it out and see what Nellie has in store for us after these two nightmare games.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Yoyo said:


> I don't know what our team has been up to lately. But seeing as it's still early on in the season and we have been very inconsistent, let's stick it out and *see what Nellie has in store for us after these two nightmare games*.


First up will probably be a butt whipping for the Hornets.


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

girllovesthegame said:


> First up will probably be a butt whipping for the Hornets.


That wouldn't surprise me.



The_Sandstorm said:


> i love to be optimistic about th ewarriors but watching the warriors this long has taught me one thing, when the warriors are in a slump they stay in the slump. perhaps a different attitude baron or the new coach can change that...but hey that's what you expect from youngins.


I actually had these thoughts in the 3-game losing streak when it was 2 loss against the Nuggets and the Suns loss....but was pleased by the bounce back after that. 

Honestly, I think the Hornets are a team we can dupe into playing our ball. Two things are obvious to me so far this season.

1. Who the hell is going to preach defense? I know I'm echoing essbee's comments, but I agreed with those comments--Nellie is NOT the answer. Sure, he's a quick fix. He's a coach that will actually get the attention of his players. Is he a guy who's going to get these guys to play lock-down defense. No. Never has been, never will be. Warriors ought to be a lot more fun to watch...but that won't translate into a great deal more of success.

2. We can be easily dictated into playing another team's tempo. Now, I don't know whether this is a coaching issue (yeah, I'm still puttin' Nellie on blast) or a personnel issue, but it seems that about half the time, we've pushed the tempo to our liking, and half the time, we've bent over and taken whatever tempo has been given out to us. Not surprising that we're around .500...well, a game under now.

Now, I haven't seen the last two games, so I could be way off about the tempo comment in the context of the last two games, but reading in between the lines (of the box score) and knowing the Spurs (and Pop) and Rockets (with JVG), as well as the fact that we're just starting to play some _real _road games this year, I'm assuming that we were *reactive*, not *proactive *in this regard.

Again, I've got a good feeling about the Hornets. I've got a feeling we're going to run and gun w/ this team.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

bruindre said:


> *That wouldn't surprise me.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bruindre, you know they're going to try to kill the Hornets. Hornets will be missing at least 45 points(unless other players step up) and are currently riding a 5-game losing streak. I just don't see the Hornets winning games until their main scorers are back.


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

girllovesthegame said:


> bruindre, you know they're going to try to kill the Hornets. Hornets will be missing at least 45 points(unless other players step up) and are currently riding a 5-game losing streak. I just don't see the Hornets winning games until their main scorers are back.


Just the elixir this sick team needs.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

bruindre said:


> Just the elixir this sick team needs.


WOW... A sub .500 record again! Sad news...

But anyways, this team can beat Hornets, but again... They lose to Milwaukee, so it's better be careful!


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

man 9-10 doesn't sound to good our starting 5 was stupid! hopefully we can win the next game


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

Interesting write up about the contrasting styles of JVG and Nellie.



> In a pregame chat about the different styles he and Rockets coach Jeff Van Gundy employ, Nelson described his former assistant as the ultimate stay-the-course guy and Nelson as the fixer-upper.
> 
> If something doesn't work, Nelson adjusts. And if that doesn't work, he adjusts again. And again and again.





> "We had no answer for anything they did," an angry Nelson said after his team's fourth straight loss. "I was going to attack Houston in the open court and spread their defense, and it blew up in my face."


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

yay my 500th post


----------

